# Breakz/Dubstep/D'n'B/House... post your tunes!



## monkz (Feb 5, 2011)

I know these are not the most chillin' genres to listen 2... but i fookin love em and would love to see if anyone else does too, n if so post your amazin tunes...

I'll start it off with a track from Feed Me called Cloudburn:
[video=youtube;6Jv4TpGL_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jv4TpGL_BA[/video]


----------



## monkz (Feb 5, 2011)

cant post the actual vid on here coz i duno how to haha, any1 wanna enlighten me


----------



## monkz (Feb 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;OOYYeRv-_oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOYYeRv-_oc[/video]http://%3Ciframe%20title=


----------



## monkz (Feb 6, 2011)

finally worked srry for bein so baked


----------



## chronicallyDank (Feb 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;zUDTq7cAqR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDTq7cAqR0[/video]


----------



## monkz (Feb 6, 2011)

cDank that tune was sickk haha but i duno what kept me more entertained, the song or the vid hahahaha hillarious!!!

Heres an amazin track by Deadmau5 with a good vid too
[video=youtube;y7tI1E6kp0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7tI1E6kp0o[/video]


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;G6GIdGhxyHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6GIdGhxyHw[/video]
[video=youtube;2AQr06ZUlR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQr06ZUlR0[/video]


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 8, 2011)

idk if this is how you post links to youtube.. but skrillex, kill everybody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Skrillex is legit. I'll post it for you.
[video=youtube;F21aifX0lZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY[/video]


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 8, 2011)

skrillex is sonny moore from that band from first to last.


crazy how he's still makin music.



heres some new shit i just stumbled on
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/breakdown-roughdraft


----------



## krazykid (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;qCetPO20dUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCetPO20dUo[/video]


----------



## monkz (Feb 10, 2011)

krazykid that vid was sick man,
if any1 doesnt know how to post a vid its simple, above where ur typing theres a insert video icon, just press on it and insert the link to the vid

Skrillex is mental, heres one of my fav of his
[video=youtube;WSeNSzJ2-Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/video]


Fukin love my house music too, cant wait for ibiza this summer, chuckie is a beast, also wanna see deadmau5, swedish house mafia, afrojack..... fml cant wait
[video=youtube;4qktL_oaP1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qktL_oaP1I[/video]


----------



## monkz (Feb 10, 2011)

a sick breakz tune by the legend that is Factorfunk!!!!!.....
[video=youtube;KaCxwRZ3nOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCxwRZ3nOI[/video]


----------



## krazykid (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;eJNj0sgIcug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJNj0sgIcug[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;WJ2QuFJvQmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ2QuFJvQmY[/video]

Dirrrrrrtttttttyyyyyyyy


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;JoBRbtAnbVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoBRbtAnbVM[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;-Kv3BkWnhIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kv3BkWnhIc[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;mLJ6hwsq624]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLJ6hwsq624&feature=related[/video]

filth mate filth


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;XNucO7XB1Ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNucO7XB1Ys[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;8MJspL232c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MJspL232c8[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;ozV_vWXZgZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozV_vWXZgZY[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;53zu6O_bVL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53zu6O_bVL4[/video]

LOL thats me sorry for the spamming.....
Had some fucking crazy nights to these...


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

Krazykid thats some FILTHY stuff like it....


----------



## krazykid (Feb 15, 2011)

Some HEAVY shit right here

[video=youtube;FbGjxFevqgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbGjxFevqgE[/video]


----------



## krazykid (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;DHGLdJEO4ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHGLdJEO4ik[/video]

I think I'm going to puke after this one 

[video=youtube;zZPLFLTAY-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZPLFLTAY-Y[/video]


----------



## krazykid (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;dKlm9iZIeSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKlm9iZIeSY[/video]


----------



## THC604 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dirty bruv


----------



## monkz (Feb 17, 2011)

Krazykid u got some good tunes m8.

Heres one by Millions Like Us:

[video=youtube;9dzVPK7Hq9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dzVPK7Hq9Q[/video]

and the legendary steve angello:
[video=youtube;GGMEpE88trE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMEpE88trE[/video]

and a heavy one for all the breakz lovers:
[video=youtube;8MXFwrywHec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MXFwrywHec[/video]


----------



## jvk2009 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;22vKVr-2d2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22vKVr-2d2A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## shmow52 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;JRftXCiqfQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRftXCiqfQ8[/video]
[video=youtube;4zNACsFxB4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zNACsFxB4o[/video]
[video=youtube;Ws__HZ9XXaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws__HZ9XXaU[/video]


----------



## jvk2009 (Apr 1, 2011)

^mmmm, gotta love some Bassnectar!

here's some pretty chill electro, I can't stop playing this song
[video=youtube;pdIAN6lMXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdIAN6lMXSU[/video]


----------



## redivider (Apr 3, 2011)

as a VERY experienced raver, here's some of my fav artists:
ELECTRO:

Danger! 

[youtube]c4SZdob0YU8[/youtube]

Rabbit in the Moon

[youtube]kNLmhALw0zk[/youtube]

DRUM N BASS (My Specialty)

Hallucinator:

[youtube]1LU-wxnJKHo[/youtube]

Noisia 

[youtube]7mMRxkzxlwE[/youtube] freestyler's track, but noisia made it what it was.....

[youtube]BCQZW_iFUp4[/youtube] MOby track, noisia KILLED IT.

The Qemists

[youtube]7suFAr7WSj0[/youtube]

Dieselboy

[youtube]LupLZDMSVzQ[/youtube]

[youtube]HCzF37n3Vsg[/youtube] < first CD I ever bought w my own allowance. The Sixth Session by Dieselboy. changed my life. BUAHAHAHA


Aeph

[youtube]4RRV6UvJOsY[/youtube]

[youtube]hdM2IFU-mq8[/youtube] < dancefloor SMASHER. i've lost shoes, glasses, drugs, you name it.... thanks to this track.....

i could keep going... i'll just let you warm up with this for now....


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;5yKZNiPEA-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yKZNiPEA-Y[/video]


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 4, 2011)

wub wub wub wub


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;yJYfOXe5zLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJYfOXe5zLc[/video]


----------



## CMKgreenthumb (Apr 5, 2011)

got love that dubstep. bassnectars sick but pretty lights is my fave.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4ceVJjsBh8[/video]


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 5, 2011)

Borgore. my girl loves it.
[video=youtube;rE80h-V3s40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE80h-V3s40[/video]


----------



## redivider (Apr 20, 2011)

big tune from 2 yrs ago, memories...

[youtube]YlGHv8oMDds[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/cwQndY1CTHc


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/01VeMolp0c0


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;wlwF17eAa1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlwF17eAa1c[/video]


----------



## redivider (Apr 23, 2011)

how could i forget blockhe4d???

[youtube]0NgEDMrjuXQ[/youtube]

!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]prNwMIzvkkI[/youtube]


----------



## shmow52 (May 1, 2011)

this guys gonna be big!!
[video=youtube;hvZCNlWO8ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvZCNlWO8ik[/video]
[video=youtube;LA8MwbWmEJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA8MwbWmEJo[/video]


----------



## Sugarskull (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;YfH3lFr4ZtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfH3lFr4ZtM&feature=BFa&list=WLC6215FBDA47F9372&index=2[/video]

[video=youtube;-sVYdvXWFnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sVYdvXWFnI&feature=BFa&list=WLC6215FBDA47F9372&index=3[/video] 

This is the shit when your high!!


----------



## shmow52 (May 4, 2011)

2nd song is the shit!!!!
[video=youtube;7cxgao2rYZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cxgao2rYZw[/video]
[video=youtube;rcAm-jvx7_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcAm-jvx7_M[/video]


----------



## redivider (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]pg_lSNLAGuU[/youtube]

camo and crooked.... TO THE BATMOBILE!!!!


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 7, 2011)

i just found this shit today, the band isnt that amazing but this, hahahah i love it.
[video=youtube;oeeJDygBL9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeeJDygBL9M[/video]


----------



## Unnk (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ze6ROpKjBVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze6ROpKjBVw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## secretweapon (May 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;zp6yzPDSA3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp6yzPDSA3w[/video]

about 53 min and on is amazing dark dubstep


----------



## Kon501 (May 9, 2011)

Eyes on Fire - Zeds Dead


----------



## shmow52 (May 9, 2011)

spent an hour converting all this guys youtube vids to mp3s... why cant he be popular! 
[video=youtube;qzXB0hRMRxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzXB0hRMRxE[/video]


----------



## redivider (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]QWGDArDd5M8[/youtube]

party on...


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;Nipj8LSN81I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nipj8LSN81I[/video]


----------



## secretweapon (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;dreEjXFfFZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dreEjXFfFZc[/video]

dirt dirt dirty bass


----------



## shmow52 (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;-u0t8ZIlwuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u0t8ZIlwuQ&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## fretfanticno1 (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;09N0XkPWZBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09N0XkPWZBU[/video]

If anyone knows artist please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## fretfanticno1 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQzdv1rTcww

Fackin mental remix. Dig the Pendulum feel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_vlCqsv1oA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1htoGl9QXK8
Dig Sub Focus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItdkuUDeHwU
Not sure bout artist but sick mix

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;redEl3tNHGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=redEl3tNHGo[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 19, 2011)

fretfanticno1 said:


> [video=youtube;09N0XkPWZBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09N0XkPWZBU[/video]
> 
> If anyone knows artist please pm me. Thanks.


Mt Eden Dubstep. I like it but I like Rusko's version better! :3


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;dtQcoej6lJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtQcoej6lJg&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## monkz (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;OIH8MQvTdE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIH8MQvTdE4[/video]

new remix of nero's promises... supposed to be released next month apparantly LOL


----------



## shmow52 (Jul 20, 2011)

one of my favorites atm.
[video=youtube;1ELsQX4dv80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ELsQX4dv80[/video]

[video=youtube;Cc6z06Y9Tss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc6z06Y9Tss[/video]


----------

